# Kings Mtn. Firehouse Cookoff



## Finney (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey Willy... Go by the "Oval Rulers" and tell them, "Finney says Hi".

I'd like to be at this one but it conflicts with SOTB and that's one of our regular ones.  Next year we will probably skip the April SOTB.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 10, 2007)

Good luck guys.  This will be the first year in a few that we wont be there.  Give them HELL!


----------

